# Choosing Fish?



## Ben M (2 Dec 2010)

Hi, my brother has decided it is time to move on his kribensis and choose another fish to take its place. The tank is a juwel lido 120, (120l) and currently holds: 5 tiger barbs, 8 silvertip tetras, 3 glowlight tetras and 7 cherry barbs. what else would you suggest? he isn't very keen on the glowlights any more, so wouldn't like to up their numbers. I am looking for some ideas to put to him to help him decide and give him some options. i currently have 7 juvi lemon BN's, so when they pair up could he have a pair in there? And if so, would there be room for anything else? I've also thought of corys? 

please give me some ideas to help him choose.


----------



## Gibbson (20 Dec 2010)

I have the same issue. And I'm trying to collect more information about fishes because it is my hobby and I'll be glad if you share different opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (20 Dec 2010)

Nannacara anomala


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Dec 2010)

Pesty & Gibbson

I have found this site to be good for giving a guide to suitable fish and the owners of the fish have given their thoughts, feedback or reviews.

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_freshwater_t ... m_fish.php

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ben M (22 Dec 2010)

thanks guys, I'll have a look at the link. The Nannacara anomala look nice, but i don't really want any more cichlids, because the kribs are constantly harassing the other fish, which isn't fair. 

cheers


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Dec 2010)

How about a shoal of different barbs or a pair of gouramis, maybe pearls?


----------



## Ben M (22 Dec 2010)

hi, I'm not sure if I'd risk gouramis with the tiger barbs, as the tiger barbs are quite nippy. Have you had any experience with the 2 together? I've been thinking that a bigger shoal of tiger barbs would look pretty cool, they look great in groups. Do you reckon bringing the numbers up to 15 slowly would be pushing it a bit?

cheers


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Dec 2010)

Think a larger shoal would be good.  I kept pearls and tigers together a long time ago and don't remember any aggro but a bigger shoal of tigers would look nice.  I'd probably go to 10 at first and see how that goes before adding another 5.


----------

